# Skidkings 4th of july ride pictures



## brownster69 (Jul 17, 2012)

Another great turnout in tacoma washington for our annual waterfront ride for the 4th freedom fair show also a picture of a pair of decorated elgin bikes as well







View attachment 58191View attachment 58192View attachment 58193View attachment 58194View attachment 58195View attachment 58196


----------



## rebirthbikes (Jul 24, 2012)

*HEy brownster*

What type of woman's bike is that in the last photo. I have one exactly like that I've been trying to find out what it is for over a year. It's one of my favorite's. Also, there's an auction in Tacoma that has a Schwinn B-6 with a springer front fork on it. Looks like it's all there except to rear carrier and tank. Look under bicycles on Proxibid. Just a heads up. Great looking bikes by the way.
-judd


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 24, 2012)

Elgin circa 1935,36 maybe
Chris


----------



## brownster69 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Girls elgin*

That pair of bikes are mine and it is a 1936 elgin and the boys is a 1938 columbia/westfield elgin


----------



## BlueTarp (Jul 24, 2012)

The girl's Elgin is also Westfield built and was produced with different paint other brandings in addition to Elgin.


----------



## brownster69 (Jul 24, 2012)

*Elgin*

Yes phil is correct i meant to put westfield built with the girls info and forgot.....


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jul 24, 2012)

*4th of july*

Nice pics BROWNSTER!  This was a blast ...Here is a couple more....


----------



## Mole (Jul 24, 2012)

I hope you guys didn't head UP the hill there from the Spar. I've driven that damn hill many many times and my CAR didn't even like it too much. 

Looks like you wound up with one of very few nice days (July 4th) for a ride as it seems like it's almost always pretty crappy on the 4th. Nice pictures and glad you had a good time.


----------



## rebirthbikes (Jul 24, 2012)

*Thank you very much!!!*

Thanks guys for all the info on that elgin/westfield. At least now I know what I have in the barn. You guys look like you had a fantastic time on that ride. Also I was wondering if you could tell me where you got or how you made those wheel flags. Brilliant! Absolutely Brilliant!!!
-judd


----------



## brownster69 (Jul 25, 2012)

*wheel flags*

it is ribbon material in a roll that you can get from any craft store or dollar store then you weave it through the spokes and cut off excess it takes 2 rolls per wheel about 2 bucks a roll..........


----------

